# QSI steam sound for track power?



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

looking for an alternate sound system that will work well on trackpower( installed into loco or tender) Thinking on purchasing OSI ? I have no experience with this system,how easy is the installation compare to phoenix or Sierra (both i installed on some of my locos)

Manfred Diel


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you plan to run the loco on conventional DC, where you vary the voltage to the rails to control speed? Or do you plan to run the locos using wireless? 

QSI is very easy, partly because you don't need chuff sensors or cams. The QSI card triggers sounds by sensing motor speed. It also changes the sounds based on motor load, which is really cool. It's useful to have their "Quantum Programmer" so you can modify sound files on your won, but it's not essential. 



If it's an Aristocraft loco, you just drop the QSI card into the socket. If it's not an aristo, you wire the track power lead sinto two terminals, and the motor leds into two terminals, and the lights into a third set, hook up the speaker and you're done. 



The QSI card will work on DC, but you will have more control ob\ver it if you go with either DCC or a wireless DCC system like Airwire. I could give a better answer if I new more about how you were running the trains


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

I am running track power controlled with the Te /may switch over after the bugs have been worked out to the revolution system! 
Thanks,Manfred


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry--if I understand you right, you are running the "trackside" TE, and using that to control the voltage to the track? Or are you using the onboard TE, the 75mhz system with the decoder in the loco? 

If it's the former, QSI will be much easier to install but you will have less control unless you get their "Quantum engineer," which is a box (about $50) that you can use to trigger effects:











On conventional DC power, you can trigger some of the QSI effects by quickly changing polarity (forward/reverse) back and forth 



In the long run, in my opinion, the QSI/Airwire is a better system for sound if you want track power. I have QSI cards in 5 locos and am very happy with the quality fo the sounds and the level of control. I have the 75 mhz TE and a Phoenix in another loco and while the Phoenix card has very high quality sounds, it's much less fun to run and get monotonous quickly. 


Good luck!


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Manfred 
I have QSI sound in a Bachmann K27 and a 2-6-6-2 using LGB Jumbo controllers. 

I also have a QSI engineer to switch in and control them when required. 

Sound is very good for this plug in system but took a lot of trouble to get right. 

Speed control is terrible only one volt differance between stop and full speed the only way I can control it is with a good volt meter so I know where I am. 

This maybe my fault with the system but several people have tried to fix it. 

If you have someone with a programmer to help it maybe OK 

Make sure the momentum is off or it is completly uncontrolabe 

Good luck if you can get it to work OK PLEASE let me know how 

Dave


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

David, you definitely have something wrong.... no other person has ever reported anything like this. 

Do a full reset of the QSI board... 

Try a different power supply, completely different on a test track... if you get the same situation after a FULL reset, where the board ACTUALLY SAYS "RESET", then you have a defective QSI, or a defective software download. 

I would not put up with that situation, I have about 15 QSI's not one of them has ever done this. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry for the fast posting should have read the post "QSI in C16" from ted ! 

Thanks! 

Manfred Diel by the way "MyLocoSound " steam sound card is on the way,looking forward for an easy(and hopefully)"and $ saving great sound!


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I am curious on how you made out with this as I have just purchased a K 27 #464 and a Quantum engineer and plan on putting in a QSI sound card in it. Did you have any issues? 

My plan if it works is using an MRC 10amp throttle control with the Quantum engineer to activate the sounds on the card. I will install the QSI card myself once it comes in but want to make sure that it works.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Many people have had that combination work fine. 

To synchronize chuffs, you need to either use the auto chuff and set it (cv's) or you need to make a modification to the chuff circuit in the K (wrong polarity). 

Other than that, should be smooth sailing. The socket in the K is wired backwards from the standard, so be sure you buy the QSI with the K-27 sound file already loaded. 

(It won't be a disaster if you do, just save you reprogramming the lighting directions) 

There's a few other threads on this on MLS, and lots of people to help you if you run into problems. 

Regards, Greg


----------

